# what to eat before a fishing trip



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

This may sound like a stupid question but what is the best thing to eat before an offshore fishing trip? I know you don't want anything greasy but other then that i don't know. Thanks for the help.


Scott


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Ginger snaps


----------



## Arizona (Jan 12, 2008)

a six pack of beer


----------



## fishingreg (Feb 11, 2008)

Metzger, 
I used to get sick on amost every trip offshore. That was back when I did not have a good offshore boat and could not go often. Now that I go regularly I really don't have any issues. However back then, I tried lots of things from not eating at all to trying diffent foods. I know this may not be about getting sick but not eating good and staying full was my largest reason for not feeling good offshore. Long story short now, I eat 2 scrambled egg sandwiches prior to going out. That works great for me and gives good energy as well. I also bring finger type snacks to eat all day so I never go empty. That is where noo-noo's thoughts work well for me, those make good snacks to keep you feeling good. Any ginger is good.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Coors Light & KFC Cold Chicken.....Well maybe not in that order...lol..


----------



## ladyangelfish (Mar 31, 2006)

Eat whatever, but I would recommend taking sandwich stuff and some crackers. Offshore makes me hungry, and take plenty of beer it just goes together.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ice cold BUD!! Try to focus on the horizon. Not the water. Not the boat. Not the sky. If you focus on the horizon your body will acclimate to the motion of the boat.



ccrocker1313 said:


> Coors Light & KFC Cold Chicken.....Well maybe not in that order...lol..


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

eat nothing on the way out, then eat non-greasy food once
out there, a slice or two of bread is all you need


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I just avoid greasy food and breakfast would be very light - no Denny's grand slam or nothing. Interesting, beer seems to help!

Take along a bucket of donuts, greasy food, and nasties for the rest of the crew so you can fish the cockpit easier while they're in chum-mode.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*food*

Howdy,
I prefer to load up on sardines, anchovies, tuna fish sandwiches, fried chicken, etc.

That way, when you or your crew gets sick, it's at least working for the team as great CHUM! (regurgitated fried chicken makes a GREAT chum slick!) LOL!

Tom


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

A huge mexican dinner is definatly what you dont want to do the night before! I normally keep it simple when the water is really rough.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

bananas


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well food is definitely a factor ... but some people just seem to get sick out there just from the motion sickness. That's mainly your ear drums and eyeballs messing with ya. 

That said, many of the old-timers would take egg salad sandwiches out there because it was easy to handle on the stomach. I like dried fruit and pretzels was well - got to keep that salt up because you lose a lot in the hot summer heat. I remember drinking 2 big bottles of water and a six-pack of beer and never having to pee. /sammie


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> bananas


you really ARE trying to win the offshore billfishing this year, ain't cha?

Bananas, sheeeesh ... good thing they don't have banana colored Crocs!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

ginger snaps are good. I usually guy a pack of those cheese/peanut butter cracker sandwichs. I eat one package on the way to the boat, and one on the way out of the jetties. If someone starts feeling green, I suggest they eat a whole package of these things. I also have a fair sized container of almonds too and beef sticks or jerky.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Good jerky, I'm going to do that sometime! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

whatever is closest and easiest at 3am....


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Years ago my dad would get queasy often, not good since we spent up to 75 days offshore a year. He read an article in Saltwater Sportsman in the early 80's about cosuming beer before heading offshore, something to do with the hopps. Once he started doing this, drinking two before clearing the jetties and another about every 4-hours he was cured. No my dad was not a drinker, never was and still isn't.

As a teen while decking on party boats I had to deal with sickness often, usually the last thing someone wanted to hear was "drink this beer." Occasionally I could talk someone into it and after about beer #3 (they always chummed with the first two) they would start feeling better if they could keep it down.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Swells said:


> That said, many of the old-timers would take egg salad sandwiches out there


wish you haddnuh said that!....... cuz "old-timers" and "egg salad sandwhiches" reminds me of scenario #4 on the old multiple choice test:

"Situation Adaptbility Test For Management Personnel"

#4) You've just entered the plushest office you've ever seen to call on their CEO.....

The 3 martinis and hot guacamole on the egg salad sandwhich you had for lunch reacts creating a severe pressure on your sphincter......

You break wind in a most convincing manner causing three water tumblers to shatter and a secratary to pass out........

What you should next is:

A) Point out the Chief Executive Officer and accuse him of the offense
B) Offer to come back next week when the smell has gone away
C) Pretend you've forgotten your own name and how to speak english
D) Remove your crocs and run like hell!

(betcha didn't know there's be a test today, did'ja??? )


----------



## Sea Crappie (Aug 17, 2005)

My ritual goes something like this:

2 Buc-ee's breakfast burritos (eggs, potatos, and Chorizo) consumed in-route to the boat ramp.

1 Large coffee also consumed in route

1 32oz. gatorade while loading gear

1 package of the little white powdered donuts while leaving the jetties

breakfast of champions


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. I usually eat two tacos and some hashbrowns from whataburger when i go offshore or to work and on a regular day at work this would hold me until early afternoon say 1:00 or 2:00. I work out side all day every day so i was just wondering way this breakfast would stay with me during the week but not when I go offshore. 

Scott


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

See Bill Fisher, us egg-eaters are trying to keep that Global Warming going because it's still right cool out there now. So I'd check answer (C) and start talking about how my boomers will conquer the world resulting some with nice, warm "ice cream" days out in the bluewater. Methane reactivity is 64 times more potent than CO2, ya know. The IPCC and a whole alphabet soup of groups sez so!

So grab ya a big ole breakfast burrito and an egg salid sammich or better yet some poached eggs and let 'er rip - do your duty for our country and homeland security.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I wanna know why Bill Fisher is on this thread and not out catchin state snapper in his banana colored crocs on this very fine day??


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I prefer lunchables!! Cold fried chicken is also acceptable! Haven't tried beef jerky yet. But I am willing to try anything!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Can't believe nobody has mentioned Cheetos , they float and their colorful.. rs


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

i started to charter two years ago, several times a year. it wasn't until last year that a capt started telling me what to eat / not drink before the trip. guess i've been lucky to never have had a problem. my rule now and what i tell my boat guests is eat normal, drink normal, but don't get drunk. So far so good. Have a couple that start out bad but never had anyone down for the whoel day.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Offshore fishing and beer*



Swells said:


> I just avoid greasy food and breakfast would be very light - no Denny's grand slam or nothing. Interesting, beer seems to help!


It's not that the beer helps, but but drinking it you just don't care!

As a precaution, I prefer the SCOP patch. Later in the offshore year, I go down to a half patch. And don't stare at a rig too long and stay out of areas that reek of diesel.

Mike


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

One bag of powered donuts! I swear by them. But is more like a "Cup of Noodle" then for getting sea sick. But honestly they fill the whole and absorb tons of gastric acids.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

RED HOT CHEETOS AND ALL THE DR PEPPER YOU CAN DRINK, IT LOOKS FUNNY ON THE RAIL!!:cheers:


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

Hit your favorite taquito place the day before and order 8 of whatever you like - no one seems to be open in the morning when your trying to get out early. Pack a couple of cans of sardines and take 1-2 gal. of water/gatorade.

Have a couple of the taquitos in the no wake or as you are getting to jetties. Have another one around 10 am if its a long run. Eat a couple around noon. Stay hydrated the whole day, bigtime from June - August, drink even when your not thirsty, cause you are and just don't know it. Break open sardines if you don't feel like taquitos, and if you don't feel like sardines (for some strange reason which I can't fathom), chum with them and make a great slick while attracting baitfish.

Two taquitos on the way in with beverage of choice, that leaves you one more for dinner at the dock after you have cleaned up the boat and cut fish. Its cheap and keeps you full. I'm with FishinGreg and trying to stay full, queasy is the feeling I get only on an empty stomach. Do whatever works for you and enjoy being out in the Big Blue most of all. Also, don't get hammered the night before, seems to be the kiss of death even for seasoned offshore guys. Good luck.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

The drunker you stay, the better off you are!! + taquitos!!



ding-a-ling said:


> Hit your favorite taquito place the day before and order 8 of whatever you like - no one seems to be open in the morning when your trying to get out early. Pack a couple of cans of sardines and take 1-2 gal. of water/gatorade.
> 
> Have a couple of the taquitos in the no wake or as you are getting to jetties. Have another one around 10 am if its a long run. Eat a couple around noon. Stay hydrated the whole day, bigtime from June - August, drink even when your not thirsty, cause you are and just don't know it. Break open sardines if you don't feel like taquitos, and if you don't feel like sardines (for some strange reason which I can't fathom), chum with them and make a great slick while attracting baitfish.
> 
> Two taquitos on the way in with beverage of choice, that leaves you one more for dinner at the dock after you have cleaned up the boat and cut fish. Its cheap and keeps you full. I'm with FishinGreg and trying to stay full, queasy is the feeling I get only on an empty stomach. Do whatever works for you and enjoy being out in the Big Blue most of all. Also, don't get hammered the night before, seems to be the kiss of death even for seasoned offshore guys. Good luck.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

A old shrimper from Aransas Pass told me this cure. Drink a one liter bottle of Big Red and eat four bags of Orville Redenbacher's extra buttery microwave popcorn on the way out. _"It just looks pretty when it hits the water"_

Try the Transderm patches....put them on BEFORE hitting the jetty.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

If Yall think the Cheetos and popcorn looks pretty, try eating some assorted noodles and spaghetti with a little food coloring.


Really, the scop patches are the best thing to do. I dont think food has much to do with whether you get motion sickness or not. For me, I just expect to get sick on the first trip of the year, and after that, Im good.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

*What REALLY helps*

Food has little to do with it save for the fact that you should have something in your ol' stomach before you board. The trick is to chew ONE...NOT TWO...of the chewable DRAMAMINE 15 minutes or so before you board to lull the inner ear into thinking that nothing bad is going on. No, it does NOT make you sleepy. Having long ago gotten over the pure intertainment of seeing my pals writhing in agony on the deck as I would try to hand them a squid and mayonase sammich', I find the ONE hit of DRAMAMINE just makes for an easier trip when no one is puking and moaning.

PECOS

PS Did I ever tell ya'll about the time that a certain HPD Sgt. helicopter pilot got so sick on the old MAKO (and tired of the squid sammich' bit) that he pulled a five shot S&W Chiefs Special on me and made me take him in from "Cervesa" at 2am one morning?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Now for the truth eat food that is high in ginger and ginger ale is not one of them take raw ginger with you and chew it slowly and let it work for you. You will be a happy fisherman. This is a old Cajun Recipe and for some strange reason it really works.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

If you think you might get ill, eat a simple breakfast and dont eat anything out of your ordinary the night before. Also make sure you are well hydrated. I dont get seasick (thank God), but I always stick to my normal daily breakfast, 3 shots of homemade espresso and two pieces of jellied toast. I usually take lots of food out though, as someone else mentioned, i too get viciously hungry on the water.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Unless it is a really late departure I usually eat nothing that morning. Coffee is my favorite food until about noon or so and then I like pita bread stuffed with feta cheese and cucumbers. Very refreshing, especially with a little fresh dill on it.

I always give my sick seafarers some ginger root to chew on and a 7-Up or Sprite to drink. Seems to work well on most but there are some folks beyond all help. Any greasy food the night before or that morning is just inviting trouble.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

big red and cheetos....for the color


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been known to get totally wasted the night before a big trip. Not the best idea, but I've never had to do a "rail prayer" or get sick, either. Might juss look a little green for a while ...


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*Bannanas*

From a navy pilot. Bananas taste the same coming up as they do going down. Jason Slocum


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Eat crackers.........they don't hurt on the way out..


----------



## nopotlikin (May 15, 2006)

the biggest breakfast burrito i can find covered in hot sauce hot enough to make you cry and a cold 16oz. lonestar


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Eat your favorite leftovers...you'll be seeing them again!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Buc-ees has a good breakfast. I always get 2 biscuts covered with white gravy and 2 hashbrowns, throw them in the gravy and somebacon. A cold coke for my caffine, then its gatorades and water. And drink if your not thirsty like stated. I don't know how alot of you guys can drink Beer all day in 100+ temps. I have some fishing buddies that do it too. I can't start till we start heading back in, or I caught something nice.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Raw oysters and crawfish with plenty of booze.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

thebach said:


> Raw oysters and crawfish with plenty of booze.


I'm down with that except but can we boil the 'dads with some stuff?
I also like my oysters on the BBQ until they barely open, been eating them that way lately, just like them that way. Amazing how they shrink. -sam


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

My fav. is to eat at Josie's and have the Buritto Plate followed by beer until midnight. Sleep for 3 hours get up and then eat 2 double bean and bacon tacos. We always toast a couple of beers on the way out to the Jetties, I have been known to down a forty early in the morning.

PS I have heard if you get sick in the summer you can jump in the water and swim around a little and that equalizes your equalibrium and you will be fine the rest of the day.


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Take 1 Dramamine Original Formula at least 1 hour before leaving. Then you can eat or drink whatever you like.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

1hunglower said:


> PS I have heard if you get sick in the summer you can jump in the water and swim around a little and that equalizes your equalibrium and you will be fine the rest of the day.


For some reason if you can handle it, it works perfect. A swim ladder is nice.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

1hunglower said:


> My fav. is to eat at Josie's and have the Buritto Plate followed by beer until midnight. Sleep for 3 hours get up and then eat 2 double bean and bacon tacos. We always toast a couple of beers on the way out to the Jetties, I have been known to down a forty early in the morning.
> 
> PS I have heard if you get sick in the summer you can jump in the water and swim around a little and that equalizes your equalibrium and you will be fine the rest of the day.


 sounds like we almost belong on the same boat. Like to it eat at kathys the night before, drink a few buds, get 4 hours of sleep, taco from speedy stop, drink a few headed out.

the swimming thing does help also a power nap on a oilrig works wonders lol. 
i bet a few people on this board are gonna chime in and hound me. i hope it was the last time i get sick. I think it was more the nighr before coming out of me than it was sea sickness.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

It's the main reason for all sea sicknessess! (if that's a word!)



mudcatz71 said:


> sounds like we almost belong on the same boat. Like to it eat at kathys the night before, drink a few buds, get 4 hours of sleep, taco from speedy stop, drink a few headed out.
> 
> the swimming thing does help also a power nap on a oilrig works wonders lol.
> i bet a few people on this board are gonna chime in and hound me. i hope it was the last time i get sick. I think it was more the nighr before coming out of me than it was sea sickness.


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

> try eating some assorted noodles and spaghetti


 Funny now, I was sailing my 50' ketch from Corpus to Costa several years ago and needless to say we had lots of canned spaghetti and noodles, along with canned everything else aboard. Well, we hit a big storm that left even us had core sailers sick. You would not have believed the mess that spaghetti and noodles made below decks. Other than that, leave the dock hydrated, ginger in any form is great, crackers are good, avoid greasy food, watch the horizon, stay on deck, stay away from the diesel fumes and if you use scopes, drams or bonine, take one before bed and one an hour before you leave. Even the best can chum in the worst of situations.


----------



## ladyangelfish (Mar 31, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Can't believe nobody has mentioned Cheetos , they float and their colorful.. rs


SOO TRUE! LOVE IT. ~DINKI


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Green pea salad. They pass easily through the nose. Just make sure you wipe your mustache before looking up at people.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

I enjoy scuba diving and used to get sick. I figured it was the citrus in my breakfast. 

Now I stay away from orange juice, pineapple, and other citrus acids. 

My go-to meal before riding the high seas is peanut butter and jelly sandwhiches on extra thin white bread.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Holy thread resurrection!


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

These what do you eat threads always crack me up, a thread that has been laying dormant for over 7 years really cracks me up. But to answer the OP...what ever sounds good....sorry to keep you waiting.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Best trip I ever had was after knocking down some beer and boiled shrimp before we boarded the boat. I think the buzz I had kept my mind off of being sick.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Try this if you are into juicin'


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*Try these tablets...*

Good thing I have not had my breakfast almost gagged...that dudes face was getting really red...funny video...Anyone ever tried these pills? We take them day before trip and during. They work great especially when it is hot: Nuun Active Hydration, Electrolyte Enhanced Drink Tablets


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

put a patch on the night before, saltines are your friend ( bicarbonate of soda)


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Saltine crackers and this...Yummm....Even better when fishing blue water.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

popcorn and Big Red, may not stay down but makes a pretty chum slick when it comes back up LOL


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

hilton said:


> Howdy,
> I prefer to load up on sardines, anchovies, tuna fish sandwiches, fried chicken, etc.
> 
> That way, when you or your crew gets sick, it's at least working for the team as great CHUM! (regurgitated fried chicken makes a GREAT chum slick!) LOL!
> ...


 good one


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

I usually start the day off with two of those HIPPO breakfast tacos with green hot sauce from Buccees. Good Stuff


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Mike Trautwein said:


> I usually start the day off with two of those HIPPO breakfast tacos with green hot sauce from Buccees. Good Stuff


Yeah some can whoof it down on the way to the water, and eat even more on the boat. I eat like a pig the day before and take a big ***** before leaving the house. Watch out if some big ole boy gits to farting 'cause sometimes it's pretty strong. We'd be ridin' in the pickup and this guy is not only cutting lanes with a huge boat trailer, but cutting cheese left and right. So by now I'm half dizzy, got my head out the window like a dang dog, and feel like barfing in the bushes already! The snell was enough to burn your eyes. I'll tell ya, it's a conspiracy. Them breakfast tacos is mighty potent.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Metzger,

Great Question. Anytime I take someone new offshore thats never been before, they usually ask that exact question

Heres my take=== Years ago, when I worked for Party Boats, I greeted, helped board, helped get comfortable, helped get set up their endless ice chest full of food and drinks, surely I made 1000's of Mono 3 drop and haywire twisted steel leaders, rewound-respooled reels, welcomed and explained the day, smiled, was courteous when I sometimes shouldn't have been, and welcomed aboard/thanked for coming literally several thousand fisherman of all ages AND watched about 25% of those get so sea sick they would lay down on the floor and wish they were dead to be able to feel better. I also had to clean up after about 1/3 of them because they were so sick, they felt they couldnt even lift their head, much less make their feet take them to the rail. That was *NOT* one of the more glorious parts of my job daily description I can assure you.

25% more of those thousands, slept most of their trip once we were 10 miles past the farewell bouy due to taking to many Dramamine 5 minutes before we launched which put them to sleep as quick as any sleeping pill.

I put the ones getting sick into Categories

1. Some folks, no matter what they do, are gonna get sick. They simply dont have the inner ear thing that allows them to rock and roll not only offshore, but even on a carnival ride or on long trips in a car. Most really would like to fish, but, it just isnt in the cards for them. My own brother, has gotten sea sick almost ever single time hes gone on the several hundred trips offshore in his life. Thing about him is, he only does the throwing up, hes not ill. Just keeps drinking fluids and eat'n crackers and keep's bring'n in the big'ns on the end of the line.








2. The ones that go inside the cabin to be comfortable. If one is new to offshore, going in the cabin is a death warrant to become sea sick, especially at the beginning of the trip. Even if its just to the head for 5 minutes. The rock'n, the heat, the smells, the sounds, it'l do'm in 9 times out of 10

3. Ones who walk out, lean over the rail, get that *metal* taste in their mouth and stair at the water. Works the same as leaning over a toilet and staring at it. wont be but a minute, and you'll be throwing up.








4. Those that eat to much THE NIGHT BEFORE and THE MORNING OF the trip. Why folks think they are going to possibly starve in 12 hours, I'll never know.

5. Those who only drink and bring Carbonated drinks. What happens when you shake up a coke or a beer and open the top.....it spews out... a person can only belch so much.

6. Then you have the folks that are normal work'n folks, who got a group of buddys together and have been planning on all meeting at once to go fishin offshore on a saturday, they meet the day before, all happy and excited to see one another, excited about the trip, bought $500 worth of stuff when they didnt need it. And they start drinkin usually beer at mid day on the Friday, go out and have a big over stuffed seafood or mexican food dinner, then go to the bar and stay there till it shuts down at 1a.m., and go back to the motel, and stay up till about 2:30 only to get up at 4:30 to hurry down to get on the boat at the 6a.m launch. And the boat launches, and they wave bye to their wife or girlfriend from the night before with a beer in their hand and swigg'n down Dramamine tablets to prepare for the day.

Ive seen so many #6's lay on the floor about 30 miles out, and make people walk over them and laying in the raw water wash down or laying on the seats.

Its absolutely remarkable the SOUNDS a human being can make when sea sick and heaving.








Hope that I used enough adjectives in my description is vivid.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Over the years, Ive taken many groups of kiddos and their parents offshore fishing. Largest single group I think was 89 one year. We use to have a meeting before we go and I would give them a sheet to go by. I still have one of those old sheets. I'll reprint it on here sometime.

But basically i said this
1. Dont eat a big meal the night before and no GREASY food at all.

2. Eat a real light breakfast. No GREASY bacon, grits, taters, slimy eggs, with a big ole globber of fake butter. Just something light 
YOU WANT TO GO OFFSHORE FISHING A BIT HUNGRY, NOT FULL.

3. No Carbonated drinks that morning and recommend none during the trip. Shake up a carbonated drink and its gonna spew.... it still shakes up in your stomach once you hit the end of the jetties. Drink water, or water with a flavor additive or something like gatorade. No beer, carbonation still applies (i was tak'n mostly students) One of the most important things----KEEP HYDRATED especially if your chumm'n... VERY IMPORTANT!!!!

4. Sandwiches, cracker type things, fruit such as melon, cantalope grapes. If fried chicken-make it cold fried. etc.. DONT PACK FOOT TO LAST YOU A WEEK. You wont die from Starvation in 12 hours.

5. Stay away from the exhaust smell, diesel, gas etc.

6. If their cutting bait, dont watch.

7. stay out of the cabin. Go in the cabin-you'll go down (new folks)

8. Enjoy the air blowing on ya. lay down and you'll stay down.

9. If the capt is going round and round trying to find a spot, watch something on the boat thats not moving.

10. No book reading, makes you look down. Im sure the same probably applies to cell phone. Can you remember as a kid reading a book while riding in the back seat of a car going on vacation? Lots of car sickness spews took place because of this.








11. If you EVER GET TO FEELING QUEEZY... STAIR AT THE HORIZON and breath. DONT LOOK DOWN OR STAIR DOWN OR LAY DOWN.... You might as well throw in the towel if you do.








12. dont think about getting sick for a month before you go, if you go mountain climbing, you dont want to think your gonna fall to your death do ya? same applies. if someone near you is feeling bad GET AWAY FROM THEM. 
PRE PLAN. Buy you some sort of over the counter motion sickness pills, non drowsy. Draminite and some of the others simply dope ya till your a walking zombie and go to sleep. Try Bonine instead. Also the ear patch works well for most folks. If you do the pill--if your going fishing Saturday morning. start taking the pills as directed FRIDAY MORNING or thursday night so your body can build up what ever the chemical is.








13. Enjoy your day. Dont sweat the small stuff. 
Theres wonderful things to do and sights to see you dont want to miss..








There are a few strange things about getting sea sick. 
1. if your in a small boat get in the water, you become unsick, but then, when you get in the water, you think about JAWS and thats a whole number story.

2. when you see the jettys, you become instantly Well

3. If you get sick, keep fish'n, if you get sick, throw up over board, no one wants to clean up your mess, plus, makes pretty good chum to bring in the kings.

4. eat ya some salty crackers to get rid of the metal taste in your mouth, your gonna keep a rattl'n them strang sounds until that taste is gone.

5. If you do get sea sick, and your down for the count. Please locate yourself in the boat so others dont have to step over you, because you will be in no way wanting to move.










6. And believe it or not, even tho you feel like the only way to feel better will be to die, theres a 99.99% chance you wont.








-------------------------------------------------
After taking several hundred kiddos and their parents offshore. I can only remember 3 that got sick, and all were due to diesel exhaust fumes.

Sorry for the novel, just bored I guess...haha

PS:
heres some official reading about it and cures


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Excellent post Jimmy. I got some good laughs out of that one. Very true stuff


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*X2*



Mike Trautwein said:


> Excellent post Jimmy. I got some good laughs out of that one. Very true stuff


X2


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*What to eat*

This thread originated in 2008 so it is now being regurgitated. We heard all the suggestions, now the solutions:

1. If you are in the water, the sea sickness quickly goes away. If you do not like the passenger, leave the person there.

2. Lowering one's body temperature to 70 degrees always works. It puts the passenger into a coma-like state but their sea sickness will be eliminated.

3. A quick gaff into the shoulder or calf is generally effective. Once a passenger feels the intense pain from the goring, the passenger is less focused on their equilibrium.

4. Take five or more Viagras. It will cause a sudden drop of blood pressure but don't get near the passenger.

5. A heavy dose of concentrated hydrochloric or sulfuric acid is effective. Due to the instant ulcers created, you will not be able to throw up.

6. Place a towline around the passenger's neck and drag them for a few nautical miles. The influx of sea water generally mellows out the passenger until they are resuscitated.

Mike


----------

